# Script pour effacer des fichiers invisibles



## Mac Mag' (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

 Je souhaiterais réaliser un petit AppleScript qui éxécute un shell script, afin de supprimer tous les fichiers invisibles commençant par "._" contenu dans la mémoire de mon baladeur mp3. En effet, à chaque fois que je copie des fichiers musicaux sur celui-ci, il génère ces foutus fichiers invisibles...

 Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un shell script à titre indicatif permettant de réaliser cette opération ?

 Merci d'avance,

 Jérémy.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Avril 2005)

Euh, tout depend de comment est organisé le systeme de fichier de ton baladeur. Si tous les fichiers qui t'ennuient sont dans le meme dossier, un simple :

#! /bin/sh

rm -rf /repertoire/qui/va/bien/._*


devrait faire l'affaire ..

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Mac Mag' (9 Avril 2005)

Nickel ! Ça marche à merveille ! J'aurais juste une petite requête supplémentaire à formuler pour vous décerner la médaille d'honneur. A savoir, est-til possible d'adapter la commande pour que la suppression se fasse aussi dans les sous-dossiers ?

Merci pour tout en attendant,

Jérémy.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Avril 2005)

Hop 

#! /bin/sh

find /ton/repertoire/de/base/. -name "._*" -exec rm -rf {} \;

Enjoy !


----------



## Mac Mag' (18 Avril 2005)

Mille exuces pour le retard, et mille excuses pour cette petite ligne de commande toute bête qui marche à merveille et qui va me rendre de bien fiers service !!  

A+

Jérémy.


----------

